# Gloria all'Omnissiah! (Techpriest Larp Build)



## LoSkana (Oct 4, 2013)

hello to everyone!

Directly from an Italian larp, i present you the build of my Techpriest, Antenor.










Note that the build is designed for larp safety and personal confort, as requires two full days of singing the Glory of the Omnissiah, and destroying the enemies of the God Emperor :so_happy:

From the robe to the armor, i have made everything over two years. Now i'm confident enough to submit it for your approval!


And, as my Antenor would say,



> _Alzate un inno all'Omnissiah!_
> 
> 
> _Omnissiah, _
> ...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's pretty well done!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Very well done! I can't even pick which part is my favorite. The robe with all it's armor, the mask, the mechadendrites(Spellcheck?), the axe... all awesome.

Is that a servo skull I spot behind your head?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent! Do you have a tutorial, or close up pictures of any individual pieces?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks ace, more pictures would be welcome :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Eh, gotta love the tendrils!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not bad, though I can barely make out the face in the pic. Perhaps another good sir?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

some more pictures would be great to see more details in this. Very well done by the way.


----------



## LoSkana (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you for your comments!

I'd love to post more pics of this build. Just Sunday I attended another larp event (this time we were beaten / we beated the crap out of the Thousand Sons xD). Unfortunately the photographer was ill, and I have only a good one... still, better than nothing.

@Vikor: exact, on the left tendril I keep my personal servoskull, that sings (via an hidden mp3 player) the praises to the Omnissiah during each fight. 

(please forgive the absence of the mask... I were busy fighting corrupted Space Marine ^^)


----------



## LoSkana (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi folks! A big update today. I finally managed to get some serious photos of my build.

Enjoy!

http://loskana.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

wow, this is amazing - how did you make the pieces? The MP3 servoskull is a brilliant idea.


----------



## LoSkana (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you! I'm going to publish soon an Instructables regarding my costume, so that others fellow adepts can better praise the All-Knowing God!


----------

